# AKAI Advance vs Novation Remote (Automapping - should I care?)



## creativeforge (Mar 23, 2017)

I use Omnisphere and Kontakt a lot, and Mixcraft for a DAW on Windows. I'm looking for a small controller to put on my desk for quick ideas, AND to make scrolling through patches a bit easier. 

I'm considering picking up either a *Novation Remote SL MKII 49 keys* or an *AKAI Advance 49*. In specs, both seem to have solid keybeds, pads (AKAI seems bettter here) and faders/knobs seem to be more stable, and their mapping software seems to be a bit worlds apart due to updates not fixing issues for many. So much so that I'm tempted to just buy an *M-Audio Oxygen 49!* 

Any of you have been using these products - the Novation Remote and AKAI Advance? 

What interests me most: 
- easy, straight-forward set up. 
- stable keys with velocity and aftertouch
- stable electronics (not wobbly knobs, faders, or gitchy pads)
- dependable software (mapping)
- can be used as standalone
- somewhat resistant (for gigs)

Thanks for any feedback!

Andre


----------



## Bohrium (Mar 24, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I use Omnisphere and Kontakt a lot, and Mixcraft for a DAW on Windows. I'm looking for a small controller to put on my desk for quick ideas, AND to make scrolling through patches a bit easier.
> 
> I'm considering picking up either a *Novation Remote SL MKII 49 keys* or an *AKAI Advance 49*. In specs, both seem to have solid keybeds, pads (AKAI seems bettter here) and faders/knobs seem to be more stable, and their mapping software seems to be a bit worlds apart due to updates not fixing issues for many. So much so that I'm tempted to just buy an *M-Audio Oxygen 49!*
> 
> ...



I have a Novation Remote SL MKII 25 and an M-Audio AIR 49 on two of my desks ... so not exactly what you're looking for but basically I had the same idea.

Both are fine ...

I have to admit I don't use Automap but use the SL25 as a MIDI controller. It works fine and maps pretty well in DAWs that are designed for it (e.g. Bitwig has a script for it). I used Automap with Logic and that was OK, too ... sometimes a bit annoying, though, but it works.
I use the M-Audio with Cubase and ProTools ... and there is no automapping stuff going on either, even though I used Hypercontrol with Cubase for a while and that's fine, too.

I wouldn't gig with the M-Audio and the knobs feel slightly 'cheaper' but a lot better than my Nektar LX88.

For just _testing_ patches and ideas ... both are fine, for switching through them I wouldn't recommend neither but then again I have never had a controller that actually did that right (changing patches in the ton of synths and samplers I use)


----------

